# Alert: Fight for Tax Break for Pet Care Costs



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi everyone! It has been a long time since I posted on the forum; I do pop in and try to catch up on the news. I never heard of this bill until today, but I surely will support it. I went to the site, there is a letter already composed, and all you need to do is fill in your personal data. When I was finished and push submit it told me whom my letter was being sent to, and it was a Maryland representative. Below is the info... Happy Fall!

Dear Animal Advocates,

Introduced by Rep. Thaddeus McCotter, H.R. 3501-known as the Humanity and Pets Partnered Through the Years ("HAPPY") Act-is a federal bill that would reward responsible pet parents by allowing them to keep more money in their pockets come tax time.

We all want to give our animal companions the best care we possibly can, but it seems that pet care costs are always on the rise-and these days, it's harder than ever to stretch the family budget. That's why the ASPCA supports H.R. 3501, which would amend U.S. tax code to allow qualifying pet care expenses, including veterinary care, to be tax-deductible.

This means that when you prepare your income taxes, money you spent on pet care that year would count as non-taxable income-and you can deduct up to $3,500 per year!

Please help us support the HAPPY Act, H.R. 3501.

*What You Can Do* 
Visit the ASPCA Advocacy Center online to send an email to your U.S. representative and urge him or her to support and cosponsor the HAPPY Act, H.R. 3501.

Thank you for supporting this bill and being part of our team!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I signed it Colleen. looked like a real thing to me. Wouldn't that be cool. Not just because we all want to pay less taxes, But it may help to keep pets in homes and out of shelters. It can also help keep families happy and nurturing, supporting that all living things need a commitment and are not disposable.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I received the following email from Roscoe, MD's representative. Not sure what he meant by c0-sponsor. 

Dear Mrs. Holmes:

Thank you for contacting me regarding the Humanity and Pets Partnered Through the Years (HAPPY) Act (H. R. 3501).

This legislation would amend the Internal Revenue Code to allow a tax deduction, up to $3,500 per year, for pet care expenses (including veterinary care). The Act was introduced by Representative McCotter (MI-11) on July 31, 2009. There are currently no co-sponsors and most recently it has been referred to the House Committee on Ways and Means.

Thank you for bringing my attention to this issue. I will continue to study the issues involved. I appreciate that you took the time to contact me. I hope you will continue to keep me informed on issues that are important to you. In the meantime, I encourage you to visit my Internet website http:///www.bartlett.house.gov/ where you can sign up for e-mail updates.

Sincerely, 
Roscoe Bartlett
Member of Congress


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks Colleen,

I filled it out and sent the email. I really wish that would pass!
Gina


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Fabulous! I've often thought they should get a standard deduction as a dependant. LOL I've signed.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

sweater32 said:


> I received the following email from Roscoe, MD's representative. Not sure what he meant by c0-sponsor.


If I remember correctly all bills must have a sponsor and co sponsor before they are presented for a vote. Something like a second on a motion. I'll double check.


----------

